# LED Camp Lantern recommendations?



## Artfuldodger (Nov 27, 2019)

Looking to upgrade a couple of Coleman LED lanterns.  Maybe something USB rechargeable. I've got a generic LED lantern with three D batteries that works better than the bulky Coleman with the red battery pack.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 28, 2019)

Readding this to compare an LED type to;

"Two mantle Coleman Gas lanterns are "about" 800 lumens, Two Mantle standard Coleman Propane lanterns are "around" 1000 lumens.  The Coleman Pinacle Propane Lantern is just shy of 1600 lumens, the last time we had them tested earlier this year."

I'd think 1,000 lumens would be bright enough over a picnic table to eat or cook by. Might even get by with 800 lumens.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Nov 29, 2019)

I have 2 of the Goal Zero lanterns and so far very pleased with them. The 2nd one I bought would mysteriously just come on occasionally, emailed them about it and they just sent a new one to me no questions asked.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2019)

Red dirt clod said:


> I have 2 of the Goal Zero lanterns and so far very pleased with them. The 2nd one I bought would mysteriously just come on occasionally, emailed them about it and they just sent a new one to me no questions asked.


My brother has two of them plus a solar panel. I do like the charging crank option etc. I did read where a lot of people have trouble with them coming on by themselves. He has the 200 and the Mini. The 200 was replaced with the 400.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2019)

Also had to throw away two of the d cell battery packs due to leaking. Would like to go rechargeable to get away from leaking batteries.

Was looking at this one, it uses two 18650 rechargeable Lithium Ion batteries giving a 4400 mAH of continuous energy.

*LE LED Camping Lantern Rechargeable, 1000LM*

https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-Waterproof-Flashlight-Hurricane-Emergency/dp/B015ZFKLNK/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=le+1,000+lm+lantern&qid=1575162733&sr=8-9


----------



## boatbuilder (Dec 6, 2019)

This is where it’s at

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-1...ght-with-USB-Charger-Tool-Only-P781/300225308

Get the fan too.


----------



## boatbuilder (Dec 6, 2019)

eBay has a bunch of adapters so you can use dewalt or whatever other batteries you already have.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 8, 2019)

boatbuilder said:


> This is where it’s at
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-1...ght-with-USB-Charger-Tool-Only-P781/300225308
> 
> Get the fan too.


I'm just not sure 330 lumens is enough light. A Coleman two mantle white gas lantern is around 800 lumens. That's what I've always used for cooking and eating after dark and to see to get around the campsite. The Coleman Northstar Propane Lantern is 1,500 lumens.


The fan option sounds inviting!


----------



## boatbuilder (Dec 9, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm just not sure 330 lumens is enough light. A Coleman two mantle white gas lantern is around 800 lumens. That's what I've always used for cooking and eating after dark and to see to get around the campsite. The Coleman Northstar Propane Lantern is 1,500 lumens.
> 
> 
> The fan option sounds inviting!



I like it cause it is not overpowering but
They have a bunch of different kinds of different led work lights at Home Depot that run off drill batteries and are a lot brighter.


----------



## boatbuilder (Dec 9, 2019)

If you already have some cordless tools you can probably get a light that takes the same batteries.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a couple Bell and Howell type LED lanterns...uses 3 AA type batteries ( i use rechargeable)...very bright and batteries last a long time...has hook to hang and magnets on bottom if u need them ....   Also have a bunch of the blue LED lights from Harbor Freight....They are free with purchase (and coupon) and very bright for their size...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 7, 2020)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I have a couple Bell and Howell type LED lanterns...uses 3 AA type batteries ( i use rechargeable)...very bright and batteries last a long time...has hook to hang and magnets on bottom if u need them ....   Also have a bunch of the blue LED lights from Harbor Freight....They are free with purchase (and coupon) and very bright for their size...


Those look to be about 600-800 Lumens. That should be bright enough.  I'm not sure about the blue color. I guess that would be OK.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 12, 2020)

Artfuldodger said:


> Those look to be about 600-800 Lumens. That should be bright enough.  I'm not sure about the blue color. I guess that would be OK.



Lights are bright white....Blue color is plastic case of light......lol


----------



## transfixer (Feb 19, 2020)

I've got 4 or 5 of these type led lanterns,  run off of  3 D cell batteries,  some are 500 lumen, some are 1000 lumen,   they're all I've used the last 3 deer seasons, batteries usually last 6 or 8 weekends,   bright ,  and don't make any noise,  small enough they don't take up much room.   Tractor supply had some for a while, otherwise I've bought them online, I've found them for as cheap as $10 up to $20.  the picture looks big, but they're only about 7 or 8 inches tall


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 23, 2020)

I just bought 2 of the Magellan 2000 lumun lanterns.

I have alot of lanterns from old pump ups, propane and several earlier led lights (Colemans).

These are really bright and only $30/each.

Looks like if they hold up, I finally found my "winner".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2020)

The problem I'm having with almost all my battery powered stuff is the batteries leak and destroy it all. I would like to have something maybe with a built in lithium battery. I've never had anything with a built in battery leaking. Even the Duracell and Energizers leak. I don't think rechargeable Lithium batteries are as bad about leaking though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2020)

transfixer said:


> I've got 4 or 5 of these type led lanterns,  run off of  3 D cell batteries,  some are 500 lumen, some are 1000 lumen,   they're all I've used the last 3 deer seasons, batteries usually last 6 or 8 weekends,   bright ,  and don't make any noise,  small enough they don't take up much room.   Tractor supply had some for a while, otherwise I've bought them online, I've found them for as cheap as $10 up to $20.  the picture looks big, but they're only about 7 or 8 inches tall


That looks like the one I had picked out on Amazon. It may be an updated one as it has two rechargeable smaller lithium batteries.

I like the option of being able to carry spare batteries and swapping them out. Just read it is a new version of the one you have although it's $13.00 more.

https://www.amazon.com/Rechargeable-Waterproof-Flashlight-Hurricane-Emergency/dp/B015ZFKLNK/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=le+1,000+lm+lantern&qid=1575162733&sr=8-9


----------



## Earsom (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks to this kizen  top-quality solar-powered lantern, this item made it smooth sailing for me to find my path to the wilderness at dusk, and it certainly makes every camping adventure an enjoyable experience for me. I just took this on a camping trip, and my friends were a little jealous. It worked very well & is small enough to stick in a pocket when nearing dark for easy access when needed. It can be set on a table to provide really good lighting, and I also hung it from the top of my tent when reading during a storm... it illuminated the entire tent well enough that I did not need any other light source.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 21, 2021)

Earsom said:


> Thanks to this kizen  top-quality solar-powered lantern, this item made it smooth sailing for me to find my path to the wilderness at dusk, and it certainly makes every camping adventure an enjoyable experience for me. I just took this on a camping trip, and my friends were a little jealous. It worked very well & is small enough to stick in a pocket when nearing dark for easy access when needed. It can be set on a table to provide really good lighting, and I also hung it from the top of my tent when reading during a storm... it illuminated the entire tent well enough that I did not need any other light source.


Was it this collapsible one?
https://www.amazon.com/Kizen-Solar-Powered-Camping-Lantern/dp/B01L4WHOY2?th=1


----------



## transfixer (Oct 21, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Was it this collapsible one?
> https://www.amazon.com/Kizen-Solar-Powered-Camping-Lantern/dp/B01L4WHOY2?th=1



  I'm pretty sure that post was made by someone affiliated with the seller of those lanterns,,,  thing looks kinda cheesy looking to me


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 21, 2021)

transfixer said:


> I'm pretty sure that post was made by someone affiliated with the seller of those lanterns,,,  thing looks kinda cheesy looking to me


It is worded a little strange for an actual member using it. I just looked at some one star reviews where the shade crumbled. Most backpackers would not carry a lantern anyways. I started out with a candle lantern but stopped using it as well. One chemlight hanging in a tree gives enough light if one wanted some light outside their tent.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 21, 2021)

I ended up buying the one in post #17. I've used it about six times camping. I like that if you hold the switch in, it gets dimmer until you let off on the button. After eating or what ever, I'd dim it to just a bit of light around the camp site. Not that I left it on all night but until bed time.
I haven't tried charging a phone as I have a battery pack for that.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 21, 2021)

All of mine are still going strong,  going to put new batteries in a few of them this weekend,, they still have the same batteries that lasted all of last season,,  still working,, though the switch button turns from green to red when the batteries start getting weak to let you know you're about to need batteries,  even low on power they still work fine.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> The problem I'm having with almost all my battery powered stuff is the batteries leak and destroy it all. I would like to have something maybe with a built in lithium battery. I've never had anything with a built in battery leaking. Even the Duracell and Energizers leak. I don't think rechargeable Lithium batteries are as bad about leaking though.



I've started putting dielectric grease on the connectors of all my lights to prevent corrosion when the batteries leak.  So far so good.


----------



## JROESEL (Oct 22, 2021)

I bought this light to repair a roof from the inside out, I didn’t want to have to run cords, it is absolutely amazing, and if you have any dewalt products, you just use the same battery, I put a piece of wire on the handle and hung it from the rafters, it also has a threaded insert in the bottom for a stand, it has three light brightness settings, 12/20 volt batteries 
I have several now, 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-MAX-Compact-Task-Light-DCL077B/308462127


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Oct 22, 2021)

@Artfuldodger I Just picked up a 1000 lumen LED lantern at Sams club for $19, takes 4 D batteries, it has hi and low and a candle light setting. Will be putting it in our camper


----------



## Earsom (Oct 25, 2021)

While a camping light needs to get powered by the sun, having other charging methods like car plug-in, DC, hand-crank dynamo, and USB port are preferable. The reason for this is to heighten the dependability of the camping lantern. The more charging options available, the more excellent the solar camping lantern will be.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Take a look at rechargeable shop/work lights. I run 12 volt solar lights at camp but have two work lights with magnets that I use for lighting a specific area. They are adjustable, bright  and last quite a long time on a charge.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 25, 2021)

Tugboat1 said:


> Take a look at rechargeable shop/work lights. I run 12 volt solar lights at camp but have two work lights with magnets that I use for lighting a specific area. They are adjustable, bright  and last quite a long time on a charge.View attachment 1118558


One thing I've noticed about lighting in general is it's never where you need it. I put a lot of overhead lights in my shop but still need a light over the grinder, over the bench, and still need a light if say, working on car brakes.
The same with camping but none of those lights are permanent. We usually just wear our headlamps if not sitting by the fire. I'd say in the last 10 years, I discovered the value of a headlamp working in the maintenance field.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> One thing I've noticed about lighting in general is it's never where you need it. I put a lot of overhead lights in my shop but still need a light over the grinder, over the bench, and still need a light if say, working on car brakes.
> The same with camping but none of those lights are permanent. We usually just wear our headlamps if not sitting by the fire. I'd say in the last 10 years, I discovered the value of a headlamp working in the maintenance field.


I feel naked without a headlamp in camp.


----------



## Procraft3 (Dec 22, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Looking to upgrade a couple of Coleman LED lanterns.  Maybe something USB rechargeable. I've got a generic LED lantern with three D batteries that works better than the bulky Coleman with the red battery pack.


I’ve got a Swiss Tech flashlight from Walmart that works great. I’m sure their 1000 lumens camping light would be an awesome light too. I want one but I already have too many lights. Lol It’s rechargeable too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Looking to upgrade a couple of Coleman LED lanterns.  Maybe something USB rechargeable. I've got a generic LED lantern with three D batteries that works better than the bulky Coleman with the red battery pack.



If you are still looking...

We bought one of these on a whim back in october to use around the grill and table at camp during season.  Worked perfectly. Plenty of light and charge lasted as long as we needed it to.  Also inexpensive enough that if we needed more light we could add another.

Wont know about durability until it breaks 

Swiss Tech Hangen Bluetooth Speaker and 1000 Lumen LED Lantern - Walmart.com


----------

